

Implementing a Virtual Machine in C - 0xisaac
http://felixangell.com/virtual-machine-in-c/

======
37
As cool as this is, it's actually been posted a few times, including this post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9762054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9762054))
four days ago.

